# Zareba SP3B Solar Fence Charger



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I am selling a Zareba SP3B - 3 mile range. 6 volt solar fence charger. It has a good battery in it and an extra one included. Also included is the fence wire and 52 insulators. There is enough wire to cover a small area and you can add to it. The wire is a newer type which is like rope. It is Baygard Electric Fence 1/4-Inch White Rope, 656 Feet Model 795. We had the line up for less than a year.

On the charger there is electrical tape over the battery door on the bottom to just assure a tight fit. It has been out in the weather so it doesn't look brand new, but it looks good. 

$100. plus shipping to your location.

Money orders or Paypal.

I can put up pictures if anyone is interested.


----------

